# 24Zoll am Hardride FR



## mani.r (23. Mai 2007)

Servus Burschen.
Hab das Problem, dass mein Reifen bei größeren Drops am Sattelrohr ansteht. Hab einen Swinger X4 190/50 drinnen und kann den auch nicht anders einhängen da er Bauartbedingt nur in ganz wenige Löcher passt.
Bin jetzt am Überlegen, ob ich ein 24 zoll Felge nehme.
Was bringt es mehr an Abstand? Was ist zu beachten? Was gibt es für gute stabile Felgen? Was für Dämpferlängen/Hub fahrt ihr?
Danke


----------



## rsu (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

fahre ein 24"HR mit Maxxis Highroller 2.5. Felge Single Track gesteckt. Hält schon seit Jahren, wobei ich eher seltener im Bikepark bin und bei 2m Drops mein Limit erreicht ist. die Felge gibt es auch als geschweisste Version (teurer), die haltbarer sein soll.

Dämpfer fahre ich in der Regel 200/57. Verwendete Aufnahmen an Rahmen&Dämpfer kannst Du unter meinen Fotos (Arbeitsgeräte) nachvollziehen.

Ich fahre kurzen Radstand, bei langem Radstand könnte es mit der Reifenfreiheit an der Kettenstrebe in Verbindung mit 24" sehr knapp werden. Sonst fallen mir keine Einschränkungen ein. Der Lenkwinkel wird halt flacher, aber das lässt sich dank der vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten bei der Hardride ja wieder locker ausgleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (23. Mai 2007)

Hast du die kurze oder die lange Kettenstrebeneinstellung? Vielleicht lässt es sich dadurch bereits beheben.
Der geringere Abstand ist 2Zoll  also gut 5cm.
Gute stabile Felgen, hmmm... kommt drauf an, was du damit machst.

Edit: ah, zu spät dran^^


----------



## Helfari (23. Mai 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> Der geringere Abstand ist 2Zoll  also gut 5cm.


Das 24" Laufrad bringt 1", das zweite 1" wird auf der anderen Seite eingespart


----------



## mani.r (23. Mai 2007)

Der Jürgen hat die MX Felge im Angebot. Die fahren wohl auch einige Teamrider.
Hab im Moment eh schon den langen Radstand eingestellt. Davor hatte ich einen Al Mighty drauf. Der baut nicht so hoch allerdings ist mir der jetzt schon 2x von der Felge gegangen was nicht lustig war.
Ja das mit den 5cm stimmt schon nur müsste ich bei dem 24 Zoll den kurzen Radstand einstellen wegen der Reifenbreite.

@rsu - bist du auch schon Dämpfer mit 215/63 Hub gefahren?


----------



## rsu (23. Mai 2007)

Also noch ein Hinweis. Mit 24" und kurzem Radstand wird das Rad unglaublich wendig. Für schnelle DHs evtl nicht so ideal, einfach mal ausprobieren.

Nein, bin nur noch 222/66 bzw 68 gefahren


----------



## Marina (23. Mai 2007)

mein gott bin ich bescheuert  danke^^*


----------



## mani.r (6. Juni 2007)

So, hab heute Nacht noch das 24 Zoll Hinterrad eingebaut. War noch ein Act mit dem einspreichen der Rohloff aber jetzt passts. 
Morgen bez. am Samstag geht es in Park zum testen - bin mal gespannt.
Die Freiheit zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr ist schon enorm trotz verkürzter Kettenstrebe.


----------



## accutrax (16. Juni 2007)

@rsu..... 

hätte eine frage...wie fährt sich denn  dein hardride fr  länger bergauf (alpen)  mit dem 24# hinterrad, bleibt der sitzwinkel erträglich oder sitzt man (zu?) weit hinten über dem hinterrad.... der 200/57 dämpfer und die position gleichen das ja  etwas aus ...aber ist es so ok...?

danke..gruss accu


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. Juni 2007)

accutrax schrieb:


> @rsu.....
> 
> hätte eine frage...wie fährt sich denn  dein hardride fr  länger bergauf (alpen)  mit dem 24# hinterrad, bleibt der sitzwinkel erträglich oder sitzt man (zu?) weit hinten über dem hinterrad.... der 200/57 dämpfer und die position gleichen das ja  etwas aus ...aber ist es so ok...?
> 
> danke..gruss accu



darf ich mal stellvertrettend antworten?  

zum hochfahren wird die gabel per spanngurt zusammengezurt, wenn man keine gabel mit absenkung hat.
das ist auf forstautobahnen ganz erträglich, es geht ja eh nicht hauptsächlich ums hochfahren


----------



## rsu (16. Juni 2007)

Also mit der Totem, 24" HR und dem flachen Lenkwinkel ist erträgliches Hochtreten eigentlich nicht mehr möglich. Wie FR-Sniper schon sagte, ich hab halt nen Spanngurt dabei damit fahr ich dann auch die XC Jungs platt  Bin aber trotzdem auf der Suche nach ner nicht gekröpften Sattelstütze um noch etwas weiter vor zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (17. Juni 2007)

.....natürlich geht es nicht primär ums hochfahren aber es sollte wenigstens noch möglich sein mit einer gewissen leidensfähigkeit....bin im proceed früher mit 24" und breakout plus und spanngurt, und jetzt mit 24" und lyrik u-turn unterwegs und es geht ganz gut solange es nicht allzu steil und ruppig ist....
der umstieg von einer stark gekröpften race face xy auf gerade roox stütze hat das ganze nochmal wesentlich verbessert...!!!
werde demnächst auf eine hardride umsteigen.. deshalb danke !
gruss accu


----------



## rsu (17. Juni 2007)

Also wie gesagt mit Spanngurt kein Problem. Dann schon mal viel Spaß mit Deiner Sau


----------



## accutrax (17. Juni 2007)

danke !  freue mich schon...mal sehen wie lange die lieferzeit ist ...

gruss accu


----------



## Piefke (19. Juni 2007)

Man kann auch mit 24" am HR bergauf fahren, auch ohne Spanngurt oder versenkbarer Gabel. Eine absenkbare Gabel erleichtert dies aber, meine nächste hat sicher wieder ETA.


----------



## rsu (19. Juni 2007)

Piefke schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit 24" am HR bergauf fahren



Ich geb Dir mal meine Sau, spätestens nach 300hm k.... Du  Kommt immer sehr auf den eingestellten Lenk-/Sitzwinkel an


----------



## mani.r (19. Juni 2007)

Man kann schon damit rauf fahren aber es ist echt zum kotzen. Spaß ist was anderes - runter danach.
Was habt ihr denn für eine Tretlagerhöhe? 
Mit dem 24 Zoll und die Wippe am Sattelrohr oben eingehängt kommt ich auf 38cm aber einem viel zu flachen Lenkwinkel. 
Jetzt habe ich die Wippe wieder oben eingehängt da passt der Lenkwinkel optimal aber mein Tretlager ist jetz bei über 40 was sich gar nicht gut anfühlt beim Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (19. Juni 2007)

mani.r schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für eine Tretlagerhöhe?
> Mit dem 24 Zoll und die Wippe am Sattelrohr oben eingehängt kommt ich auf 38cm aber einem viel zu flachen Lenkwinkel.



Ich fahr genau die Einstellung mit dem sehr flachen Lenkwinkel und 38cm Tretlagerhöhe  Der Lenkwinkel ist irgendwas unter 65 Grad, hab ich mich aber dran gewöhnt. Falls man damit nicht zurecht kommt und Jürgen da seit 2004 nix an den Rahmen geändert hat würde ich bei der Bestellung den Lenkwinkel steiler ordern.


----------



## woodstock (19. Juni 2007)

hab bei nem 26er hinterrad 37cm tretlagerhöhe. klappt perfekt und zur not kann man noch auf 36cm runterstellen, ohne das was anschlägt.


----------



## Piefke (21. Juni 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Ich fahr genau die Einstellung mit dem sehr flachen Lenkwinkel und 38cm Tretlagerhöhe



Ich fahre mit ca. 40 cm Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel 
Das ist meine Toureneinstellung - für Bikeparkeinsätze stelle ich den Lenkwinkel flacher, da muss ich aber eine andere Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner montieren, sonst schlägt die Wippe an.


----------

